# 2005 Predictions...



## verminator (20 September 2005)

Everybody wants predictions. The following article does a little better than that, in that I wrote it back in November of 1997, outlining several theories of history, and pointing to a logical way of anticipating what will likely happen to the world at large over the next generation. 

As you will read, the methodology I relied upon for anticipating the events that are now unfolding – 7 years later – were uncannily accurate, confirming in my mind at least, that now is a time to be very cautious in your personal and financial affairs.


Dear Subscriber,

In the event you haven’t been on the subscribers’ home page at caseyresearch.com lately, I wanted to bring something to your attention that I thought you’d find really interesting.

It’s an article by Doug from November of 1997 that we came across while working on the archives of the International Speculator (no small task given that the publication is now in its 26th year).

As I started reading this particular article – on the cycles that result in major crises occurring as regularly as winter follows fall – my initial interest turned into fascination. Especially after reading Doug’s forecast that terrorists could be using planes to attack government installations – almost 4 years before 9/11! 

But there’s much more to the article… including an interesting look at why Doug felt -- seven years ago -- that 2005 would mark the beginning of a major economic/political/social crisis. 

I quote…

“…the U.S. is approaching another time of secular crisis, a Fourth Turning, with an expected due date of 2005”” seven years from now”” plus or minus a few years in either direction…”

I asked Doug to re-read his article and make some margin notes. Other than those notes, you can read the unabridged article in its entirety by clicking here.

I hope you find it as fascinating as I did. (Feel free to pass this along to your friends…)

http://www.caseyresearch.com/pra1.php?id=13&ppref=CSR001ES050909

Thanks for reading, and for subscribing…

David Galland
Managing Director
Casey Research, LLC


----------



## Joe Blow (20 September 2005)

*Re: 2005 PREDICTIONS ...*

Bah... where are the predictions?!   

My brain hurts after trying to read that article.


----------



## verminator (21 September 2005)

Did you click the link ?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 January 2022)

Sorry for taking a while to get back, _vermin_, but I never became a subscriber and hence missed most of your insights, Not all of them, though, because a key takeaway is that 2006 follows 2005, give or take a few years. Amazing. Also, the Firth Touring, by cycle, is a wonderfully scenic Scottish trip. If the weather is nice.


----------



## Country Lad (30 January 2022)

Dona Ferentes said:


> Sorry for taking a while to get back, _vermin_, but I never became a subscriber and hence missed most of your insights, Not all of them, though, because a key takeaway is that 2006 follows 2005, give or take a few years. Amazing. Also, the Firth Touring, by cycle, is a wonderfully scenic Scottish trip. If the weather is nice.



Ha, a lot of justified cynicism there. After all predictions are made to bring up the predictor's name in lights there and then, particularly if a little extreme. The actual outcome down the track is irrelevant and nobody checks whether the prediction are accurate anyway. So It is not fair to judge whether things actually come to pass, that does not appear to be the purpose of predictions.


----------

